# Looking for land within 1hr from Augusta



## epevehouse (Jul 13, 2017)

Trying to find some land or a low member club within an hour of Augusta. Will mainly be bowhunting.


----------



## ppelaez (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi, 

We're looking for one new member in our Warren Co. club.  We have 600 acres with 8 total members.  Dues are $900.  Let me know if you're interested and I'd be glad to get you more information.  Feel free to PM me or call Paul @ 678-360-4795.  Thanks.


----------



## 78Bronco (Sep 17, 2017)

Little farther than you are looking to travel, but wanted to let you know just in case.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=905715&highlight=


----------

